# How to verify Dolby-TrueHD



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I just bought the Bourne Ultimatum and its the first HD DVD that I have that has the Dolby TrueHD audio format. How do I know its sending TrueHD to my Onkyo 805? My HD DVD player is an A2 and on the display it says "Multi" and on the Receiver it says that its getting a Multi-channel signal is that right? I thought the Onkyo would say TrueHD as it has the indicator for it but its not lighting up.
Do I have something on the DVD player set wrong or on my Onkyo?

Help!


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Question about Dolby-TrueHD*

Can the A2 output TrueHD or does it convert it to LPCM internally as most early players did? You are using the HDMI link?

Kal


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Question about Dolby-TrueHD*

I am pretty sure the A2 will not send a bitstream signal of TrueHD instead it will internally decode the signal and send a PCM signal to your receiver thus the Multi Channel symbol on the screen.

In the end you get the same audio quality the difference is one way your player decodes the other your receiver does.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Question about Dolby-TrueHD*



Kal Rubinson said:


> Can the A2 output TrueHD or does it convert it to LPCM internally as most early players did? You are using the HDMI link?
> 
> Kal


Thanks guys I am using the HDMI output and I have the audio set to PCM on the A2 not auto is that right? It only has the three choices Auto, PCM or Down converted


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Question about Dolby-TrueHD*



tonyvdb said:


> Thanks guys I am using the HDMI output and I have the audio set to PCM on the A2 not auto is that right? It only has the three choices Auto, PCM or Down converted


Seems like you have everything set up right. I haven't used an A2 before, but the settings are pretty universal and of the three you listed PCM seems to be optimal.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Question about Dolby-TrueHD*

What do you think is my best setting for the Onkyo to use? I'm currently using THX Ultra2 Cinema mode.


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Question about Dolby-TrueHD*



tonyvdb said:


> What do you think is my best setting for the Onkyo to use? I'm currently using THX Ultra2 Cinema mode.


Honestly, I would play with it and see what you like. Some people like DSPs while others hate them. Personally, the only DSP I have ever found that I really enjoy was Dolby PLIIx all the rest just haven't been my cup of tea.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Question about Dolby-TrueHD*

Ok thanks, I will see what works best I just hate playing with setting when i watch a movie for the first time so i may rewatch it again later and play with the settings some more.


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Question about Dolby-TrueHD*



tonyvdb said:


> Ok thanks, I will see what works best I just hate playing with setting when i watch a movie for the first time so i may rewatch it again later and play with the settings some more.


Thats the best way to do it. Pick a movie you like and know pretty well and mess with the settings on a couple spots - one with some LFE, one with great surround use etc...

Good luck and have some fun.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Question about Dolby-TrueHD*

With a A2 the HDMI can be set to either AUTO or PCM. The only difference is that with the AUTO setting, for Standard Definition DVDs the legacy raw bitstream will be sent to the AVR for decode, whereas the player will automatically use lossless multichannel linear PCM over HDMI for a HD DVD title. 

The A2 is HDMI 1.2a and not HDMI 1.3, so it cannot send out native raw bitstream for the new audio codecs (DD+, TrueHD, dts-HD HR, or dts-HD MA) that might be used on a HD DVD. This is fixed in hardware to HDMI 1.2 for the A2, A20, A3 and A30.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Question about Dolby-TrueHD*

Thanks Bob, Is that something that can be upgraded in a firmware update? or is this a hardware thing? I have the latest installed 2.7


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Question about Dolby-TrueHD*



tonyvdb said:


> Thanks Bob, Is that something that can be upgraded in a firmware update? or is this a hardware thing? I have the latest installed 2.7


HDMI 1.2 versus HDMI 1.3 is a hardware thing so the A2 will not be able to send a bitstream signal of the newer HD codecs, but like I previously said you will get the same quality either way .


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Question about Dolby-TrueHD*

Ok, good to know. Thanks Andrew.


----------

